# 16" vs. 24" o.c. studs



## Bicoronal (May 12, 2011)

I am finishing the basement and putting up a stud wall in front of the concrete walls. Was planning 2x4's 24" o.c. with 1/2"drywall. The inspector said I needed either 16" o.c. studs or 5/8" drywall. I'm not sure if he was giving friendly advice or telling me what the code required.

Any advice??:wink:


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

1/2" drywall on 24" centers will be pretty flimsy. Add the extra studs and put them 16" oc and do the job right. Cost difference is minimal.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

I bet in your basement, you will only use 15 or 20 more studs going 16" oc. I haven't framed a wall 24" oc in at least 20 years.


----------



## nateshirk (Mar 11, 2011)

I also recommend 16" O.C. If you do 24" O.C. and 5/8 drywall, you'll be spending more money and lifting heavier drywall.


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

nateshirk said:


> I also recommend 16" O.C. If you do 24" O.C. and 5/8 drywall, you'll be spending more money and lifting heavier drywall.


And standard door jambs wont work either.


----------



## dberladyn (Apr 24, 2011)

Don't do 24" oc... that's what people who don't know what they are doing do. Go 16" oc and use 1/2" drywall.

Dan


----------

